# My Delta Tail



## Scruffy Nerfherder (Dec 12, 2011)

Here's Hector! He's named after Hector Barbossa, of Pirates of the Caribbean. I got him from PetCo just last week, and he seems pretty happy in his new home!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow! He is a pretty boy! Some of these bettas we get from Petsmart and Petco seem the rivaling some of the bettas I see on Aquabid. I just got two that look amazing, too. 

Also I love the zombie pirate in the background!


----------



## bettakong (Nov 10, 2011)

wow nice one


----------



## Scruffy Nerfherder (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you! This PetCo had a great selection, but Hector stood out, so I naturally had to get him. And the pirate, well, that goes with his name


----------



## Perlier (Dec 22, 2011)

Hes beautiful : ) I havent seen any super awesome betta like this at petsmart yet. So ill be making a trip to Petco when I have more money lol.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Nice! I checked petco out tonight and all they had were the same 30 or so CT's they had for the past 2 weeks


----------



## Scruffy Nerfherder (Dec 12, 2011)

And here's a little video I shot a few days ago. He's a hyper little guy, and a show-off, to boot!

http://youtu.be/bHrbTeD5-sI


----------



## SlinkyInk (Dec 31, 2011)

I love his silvery spots! He's very pretty!


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> Wow! He is a pretty boy! *Some of these bettas we get from Petsmart and Petco seem the rivaling some of the bettas I see on Aquabid.* I just got two that look amazing, too.
> 
> Also I love the zombie pirate in the background!



I was just thinking this to myself today when i was @ petco getting some supplies saw a beautiful white/rainbow tail delta male


----------



## kmcclasky (Dec 31, 2011)

Hector is handsome


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## Scruffy Nerfherder (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks! I took a few more photos today, seeing if I could get a closeup. He held remarkably still for most of the time... in the wrong area of the tank. Little booger.


----------

